# Young people (rfuk)..



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

Hey. Im fifteen (16 in Sept).
Just wondered if anyone on else on these forums are teenagers and do you have any reps? 
:lol2:

I didnt know where else to put this... this is the right place i think, but i will probably get pushed to the bottom considering the amount of Lush Thread (and rightly so! - got some flyers to give to my pet store).

So yeah , hope to see a few replies from other young people on here! : victory:

Thankyouuuu.
-Becca. : victory:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 18 :] 
And I love your sig pic :flrt:


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

Gina. said:


> I'm 18 :]
> And I love your sig pic :flrt:


aww cool 
im 15.. i feel like a baby now :lol2:

and omg yesss! GNR :flrt:
Slash in particular 
Best line up ever until it all fell to peices 
Got a smashing ltd edition poster of Slash from his new album gift set.. with him holding a snake :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Death by Diamonds said:


> aww cool
> im 15.. i feel like a baby now :lol2:
> 
> and omg yesss! GNR :flrt:
> ...


Aha I still feel 15 

I loveee Slash 
Luckyy  I'm determinded to find a poster with him & a snake!
I remember when I found out Slash keeps snakes, I was just like :O he's even more awesome now!


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

Only just still a teenager at 19.
G&R


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

Gina. said:


> Aha I still feel 15
> 
> I loveee Slash
> Luckyy  I'm determinded to find a poster with him & a snake!
> I remember when I found out Slash keeps snakes, I was just like :O he's even more awesome now!


Same! Have you read his auto-bio? it is amazing.
I bought his album, which included the limited edition magazine, huge doube sided poster, badge, pin badge.. etc :') £15 



The Rook said:


> Only just still a teenager at 19.
> G&R



 glad to see some other GNR fans on here!:no1:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to be a bit of a bore,and a showoff...but I am not a teenager, however I was when I saw Guns N Roses!!

As it once said on the back of my tour T SHirt

"MONSTERS OF ROCK 1988 CASTLE DONNINGTON, GUNS N ROSES WERE THERE, WHERE THE F**K WERE YOU!"

I wish I still had that shirt... SNiff!

(If you read Slash's autobiog, it was the show were two unfortunate fans were crushed during their set)


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

David L said:


> Sorry to be a bit of a bore,and a showoff...but I am not a teenager, however I was when I saw Guns N Roses!!
> 
> As it once said on the back of my tour T SHirt
> 
> ...


Oh my goshhhh. I am unbelievably jealous of you. very jealous. 
dont think theres enough words to say how jealous i am. :notworthy:
aaaaargh.
and yeah that was so sad.. must've been horrible.

but yeah.. JEALOUS.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Im 18 and will be 19 on the 28th of this month so still a teenager but not for much longer


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

13 going on 14 in september, so still young cant wait till i am older and get MORE reps lol x


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im 19, turning 20 next year in June. Only got my turtles when I went to Uni.

And G'n'R are okay I guess :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

Im 14 now (soon to be 15) and i do like a bit of guns n roses now and then :2thumb:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

im 13 got 12 beardies 3 cwds and ontuesday im getting a red iggy


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

im 15, going to be 16 in december and i have 17 reptiles all in my room.


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

reptile kid said:


> im 15, going to be 16 in december and i have 17 reptiles all in my room.


cool, you got any pics?


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

got a few on here not of all my lizards tho
1st pic sunfire orange fem mildred
2nd citrus male melvin
3rd two of my cwds ollie leona
4th pheonix cirus orange trans leather het hypo fem
5th mandy extreme red sandfire
6th zena cawley red sat red hypo
7th kai us red leather (in shed)
8th kyra blood red fem (for sale)
9th mystic n flea
also at kempton today got a orange hypo trans male rex :flrt:
sorry cant upload pics of all my lizards cos cameras broke and these pics were taknig previously
cheers george


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

george of the dragons said:


> got a few on here not of all my lizards tho
> 1st pic sunfire orange fem mildred
> 2nd citrus male melvin
> 3rd two of my cwds ollie leona
> ...


Nice pics  got some lovely reps there lol :no1:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Never thought i'd see a thread like this lol just saw it cos i was goin through all that Lush stuff, I'm 16, i have now got 2corn snakes (one normal one crimson) a ball/royal python and a chilean rose T got 3 more T's coming soon too !


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Never thought i'd see a thread like this lol just saw it cos i was goin through all that Lush stuff, I'm 16, i have now got 2corn snakes (one normal one crimson) a ball/royal python and a chilean rose T got 3 more T's coming soon too !


Lol i made it.. then got told that there are loads of threads like this haha! 
And class, you either have the same as me, or ones that I want :no1:
Got one Snow Corn snake.. 1 chilean rose.. and Im after a hatchling Royal as we speak (birthday prezzie of the parents hopefully lol). Oh... and a gorgeous little crested gecko.
What other T's have you got coming then? :2thumb:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

lol  
I hope they get you a royal there amazing snakes!!

I'd love a leo but i want to get more T's and another royal oh and a boa next week too! 
I have a mexican redknee a chaco golden knee and a white striped birdeater coming ! They're amaznig looking i'll upload some pics the seller sent me later


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

JoeR said:


> lol
> I hope they get you a royal there amazing snakes!!
> 
> I'd love a leo but i want to get more T's and another royal oh and a boa next week too!
> I have a mexican redknee a chaco golden knee and a white striped birdeater coming ! They're amaznig looking i'll upload some pics the seller sent me later


Yep, really hope to get one! Do you prefer your cornsnakes or your royals more? I love my snow corn but ive had it for about 5 years so I think its time to expand lol 

Awesome, was gunna get some more T's myself, but might wait a bit and see how my Chile Rose does and save for a Royal.


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Both the same although my royal has a personality my corn can't beat  !! 
And i think, if you can, get a royal and a mexican red knee!! awesome spideys!


----------

